# Everesting



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like that makes sense bertros


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it achievable without an ocean race ski?....would be cool though


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

If this subject is limited to paddling achievements, I would offer my circumnavigation of Stradboke Island's coastline in less than a day.

Fourteen hours and 35 minutes for 95 - 100 kms.

It is an big challenge, with the crossing of the Jumpinin bar, which has claimed many lives, which I struggled with for an hour, and the Amity bar, where I was pitch-poled repeatedly by large ocean swells.

Success requires a achievement between complex planning between swell size, the tide times, and the forecast winds, and of course how the forecast eventually pans out. There are many factors.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

How about just going on a marathon pub-crawl


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

I like the everesting concept. The dude that did it on the little hill near the tan track in melb is a crackup. I also like how in cycling the distance changes but the vert assent is a constant, so you can do an easier climb but itl be a longer ride.
1 deg of lat is about 111km. Still doable.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Pub crawl....classic


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

leftieant said:


> I think if you were trying to replicate the format, you'd need a relatively short route that could be repeated, over and over and over again. Maybe a pier to pier, or the length of a shipping channel.
> 
> More Everesting mayhem here:
> 
> http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/03/evere ... ngle-ride/


Yeah, thats the bit I like about it too. Im still struggling with a sutiable distance benchmark tho plus theres no real way to have the variable distance thing on a yak while still maintaining another set benchmark. Or is there?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Whats the distance of the average bass straight crossing?


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

88 km would be about right Mark if you put the foot down across the flinders and Cape Barren sections.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

One degree is 117km apparantly. Done last year. http://expeditionkayaks.blogspot.com.au ... south.html think it was a first.

Bass Straight is Still the crossing that most serious guys chase, but the southern Great Barrier Reef starts with Fraser Island to Lady Eliott, about 95km and a wash from start to finish. It's only been done twice.

The Burley Griffen Kayak Club host a 24 hour race each year, think it uses 5km laps.

The Yukon is an annual race roughly a 1000k I think, down hill on Donali (20,000' tall but they start lower down). Ave yak speed is 16km/hour, rapids and portages throughout.

There is also the Amazon, I think a number of people have done the Andes section, rapid decent and rapids. Not sure anyone has ever paddled all the way to the fresh water surf on the coast.

There are a number of remote rivers in Russia that might be interesting.

And of course our channel country through to Lake Eyre, if and when it floods. Now THAT would be a trip.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

So can we agree "1 degree" would be a fair summation of a kayak marathon?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> There is also the Amazon, I think a number of people have done the Andes section, rapid decent and rapids. Not sure anyone has ever paddled all the way to the fresh water surf on the coast.


Correct Dru. A number of whitewater paddlers started in the Andes at 17,000 ', and while some dropped out, some like Joe Kane (a journalist and the author, who became a skilled paddler in rather a short time) made it all the way to the sea. A good read...
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4945 ... the_Amazon


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

1 degree works. I'd call that an ultra though. Marathon in NSW is 25k for open division.

Trev, I'm definitely checking that link! How awesome is that, Andes to the sea. Wow.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> I'd call that an ultra though. Marathon in NSW is 25k for open division.
> 
> Trev, I'm definitely checking that link! How awesome is that, Andes to the sea. Wow.


So this counts as a marathon? ......



kayakone said:


> If this subject is limited to paddling achievements, I would offer my circumnavigation of Stradboke Island's coastline in less than a day.
> 
> Fourteen hours and 35 minutes for 95 - 100 kms.
> 
> ...


(Mat Coburn is keen to fry it in an AI....Jumpimpin and Amity bars in an AI? I'm not so sure.)


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

ok.... a plan is forming.

i like the 1 degree thing
111 km aprox,
but the thing that i suspect turns the cyclists on is the vairable nature of each ride depending on the slope, eg, mount hotham is a shorter everest than a nice gentle hill somewhere.

heres my proposal for a kayak version.....
you must do 1 actual degree of south/north travel, 
so to put that in context in my neck of the woods, to 1 degree something like Snake Island id have to do 6 laps as the n/s length of the circut is only 9.5 k.
1 lap of snake is about 45 k, so to do the 1 deg would mean 360 km of travel...
to 1 degree wilsons prom just next door which is a much more n/s aligned bit of land (80k of n/s) would only take 130 ish ks (plus another 30 to get back to a landing)
to 1 deg the murrary river from echuca to mildura would be a shorter trip than to do echuca to lake hume

or you could just go offshore & paddle 111 k straight down or up. 
thus we get our variation in distance/ achievement.

make sense?
obviously these would be multi day or section hike style proposals


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Nope nope nope
(Decemt effort tho)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Jason Beachcroft is circumnavigating right now. He left Sydney 12 January 2013 and is heading up the east coast of Tassie right now see http://www.jasonbeachcroft.com/Home.php

Amazing feat and should be in the media more than he is.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for that Sue. I will be following his blog with interest.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Freya also had the cockpit and seat modified so they could lie back flat on the deck. The Epic she used was for me really tippy. Ballsy work to sleep while out.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

eric said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > How do they sleep on the extended stretches?
> ...





dru said:


> Freya also had the cockpit and seat modified so they could lie back flat on the deck. The Epic she used was for me really tippy. Ballsy work to sleep while out.


Hallucinating is a classic sign of severe sleep deprivation. I got is pretty bad on the Scenic Rim run/walk over four days - walk for 24 hours straight, 5 -5-5 hours sleep; walk for 18 hours; 5 - 5.5 hours sleep...., and much worse on the subsequent three day attempt, where I - walked for 24 hours; 3 hours sleep, walked for 21 hours and 3 hours sleep..... I was seeing imaginary people, and started talking to trees. I was stark raving mad. At least I was on the land, though in many places one wrong footfall was certain death.

I think Freya's crossing of the Gulf is the stand-out achievement in terms of risk (there were also these two: http://www.amazon.com/Keep-Australia-Yo ... 0312874596 who had far less idea and skills than Freya, but got away with it alive. Nevertheless, I don't think it degrades in any way Paul Caffyn's land supported circumnavigation so many years ago, nor Stuart Truman's unsupported circumnavigation two years ago.

On the three sections of cliffs where you have to paddle for 30 - 35 hours non-stop, I think Paul used Lomatil to clog his bowels, and caffeine to stay awake. I can't recall Stuart mentioning either (haven't read his book). Not for me.

I still dream of Bass Straight, but maybe I'm now too old.


----------

